# Douglasville, GA - ID#3516 Maisey, F 1yr, white



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

More About Maisey 3516
Maisey appears to be a 1 year old Shepherd or white German Shepherd mix. She is a sweet girl with a lot of fun and playful energy. She has a very alert nature and likes to go for walks and to explore. She gets along with her kennelmate and enjoys being with people. Maisey is a beautiful girl and hopes to meet her new family soon.

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14048739


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

She's gorgeous!!!!!!!!

She looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

beautiful


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

No Interest in this beauty?????


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

Help please.. someone????


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

Any of the white GSD rescues interested??


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

Echo..White Paws..any room for the beautiful dog..anyone?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*









Still listed!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

PF says ADOPTED!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Douglasville, GA F 1yr WGSD ID#3516 Maisey*

Awesome!! Hope she got a good home. Thanks for the update!


----------

